
Cisco pays $8.6M for selling surveillance system it knew was vulnerable - close04
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/08/cisco-pays-8-6-million-for-selling-surveillance-system-it-knew-was-vulnerable/
======
mjparrott
$8.6M for Cisco? What's the point? That is insignificant for them.

~~~
close04
It's to rub it in for Huawei.

